# Que Paso!!! HIII!!!!!



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi my names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Angel and Im recently brand new and I now just got a chance to post this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im so happy i found this site!! 

 :loveya: Angel


----------



## juli (Jul 25, 2006)

Angel! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## user6 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi! We're glad you found it, too!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Angel. Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jul 26, 2006)

thankz Chicaz!! :cartwheel:


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 26, 2006)

hello


----------



## Katura (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 26, 2006)

Que no paso nada chika!! LOL!! glad to have you here! welcome!!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jul 26, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 27, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## Dawn (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome Angel!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 28, 2006)




----------

